# MudInMyBlood - Reference Library



## phreebsd

We've completed putting together a reference library!
Check out the latest addition: ATV Bolt Pattern, OEM Wheel Size, and Offset chart.

It can be found from the main page in the left hand column.


----------



## Polaris425

good work! :rockn: :first:


----------



## phreebsd

thanks! I hope it's useful.
Now we need to add more articles and reference information.


----------



## phreebsd

Anyone have any ideas for reference article type information?
i thought about oil capacities chart, but that would take a massive joint effort from all forums members on several forums.


----------

